# Upgraded Nooks, Able's & Flick!



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

Im opening up my town for anyone to come along!
I have the upgraded Nooks Cranny so I have a few interesting items, Flick is in town and I also have easter eggs and Zipper T Bunny! I also live in the southern hemisphere, so if you would like to fish and catch some bugs feel free~


No need to ask to come, I'll be doing work around my town so feel free. Not neccessary but I would appreciate any white flowers or pink hybrids and fruit!


All I ask is that you respect my town, take some peaches if you would like, but don't take all of them, and please do not take my hybrids!

*DODO CODE: closed, dont steal my stuff pls*


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 1, 2020)

It looks like your code isn't working for me


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

leohyrule said:


> It looks like your code isn't working for me



im updating the code now~


----------



## akidas (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh I’d love to come


----------



## Grudy (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks! I'm pulling up now!


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to pop by


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

i'll be heading over soon!


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm going to swing by  thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 1, 2020)

Is the gate closed? Just timed out


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

ah idk what happened there guys, I'll open back up in a bit as im about to eat dinner!


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

We all got disconnected. Someone prob had bad internet


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

updated dodo code is: 34STP

ill be afk~


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

thank you for updating!


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you! Will pop by soon


----------



## Azzy (Apr 1, 2020)

Whe you open up again, I'd love to drop by =33


----------



## goro (Apr 1, 2020)

gonna come once it's less full


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

Full


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

oh noo, disconnected again


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got back to this forum and would love to visit. Thanks


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

closing, who ever took items from in front of my house, not cool.

I asked for respect.


----------



## Polymathema (Apr 1, 2020)

Aweee :c hugs! Thank you for hosting, too bad it crashed again


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

aww I'm so sorry that happened  Thank you anyways! People stink


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> closing, who ever took items from in front of my house, not cool.
> 
> I asked for respect.



I'm really sorry someone did that, maybe PM people your dodo code so you can keep track of who's coming and going?


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

swagdra said:


> I'm really sorry someone did that, maybe PM people your dodo code so you can keep track of who's coming and going?



yeah I might re open later, a bit poopy cause they were items i bought off someone ;-;


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry that happened


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> yeah I might re open later, a bit poopy cause they were items i bought off someone ;-;



What were the items? if i have them i'd be happy to replace them bc that's super messed up


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

aw man I'm sorry, it's sad we have to be so careful even on this website. Did you get the fruit I left at least?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 1, 2020)

Someone actually stole from a good person. So sad


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

swagdra said:


> What were the items? if i have them i'd be happy to replace them bc that's super messed up



I second this


----------



## Grudy (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry for what happened ;( Thanks for hosting!


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

Kristenn said:


> aw man I'm sorry, it's sad we have to be so careful even on this website. Did you get the fruit I left at least?



I got apples, oranges and coconuts if any of those were yours!



swagdra said:


> What were the items? if i have them i'd be happy to replace them bc that's super messed up



I thankfully disconnected in time, so I didn't lose anything ;-; still super poopy cause they did it right in front of me so idk what they were thinking. I'll open up again later~


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> I got apples, oranges and coconuts if any of those were yours!
> 
> awww good!! I left apples and pears... not sure if someone took the pears? :/
> 
> I thankfully disconnected in time, so I didn't lose anything ;-; still super poopy cause they did it right in front of me so idk what they were thinking. I'll open up again later~



Oh my... do you remember who it was? I'm glad you were able to get your stuff back!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 1, 2020)

oh thats good that you didn't lose anything! open up whenever you're comfortable!


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

so happy to hear you managed to disconnect in time! 
excited to pop by soon


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 1, 2020)

Kristenn said:


> Oh my... do you remember who it was? I'm glad you were able to get your stuff back!



I dont ;-;

I also didnt find any pears, so someone must of taken the pears ;-;


----------



## icyii (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> I dont ;-;
> 
> I also didnt find any pears, so someone must of taken the pears ;-;



Sorry to hear that ;_; I can bring pears if you'd like? 

Perhaps you'd want to PM dodo codes so that way random guests can't pop into your town and you can track your visitors?


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> I dont ;-;
> 
> I also didnt find any pears, so someone must of taken the pears ;-;



Ugh, I'm sorry people are just so rude sometimes


----------



## Azzy (Apr 1, 2020)

It really sucks that someone would do that. People can be... ehhh. I'm glad you kept your items though!


----------



## beemayor (Apr 1, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> I dont ;-;
> 
> I also didnt find any pears, so someone must of taken the pears ;-;



if you're still accepting visitors, i can bring you some pears!


----------



## Polymathema (Apr 1, 2020)

:c Too bad you didn't catch their name you could have downvoted them through the system on here. If you need cherries, apples, or oranges I have a couple of each I can give you! I know the 20k bells I left didn't stay down because I had them back in my bags when I was dumped back home


----------

